# Wurzel/Potenz-Befehle



## Solic (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich stehe vor folgendem Problem:
ich versuche eine zahl hoch 1/3 zu rechnen (10^(1/3)) bzw. die dritte wurzel zu ziehen, also habe ich diesen befehl : Math.pow(zahl,(1/3)); benutzt. Nur kommt dann immer 1 raus. Mache ich aber aber Math.pow(3,(6/3)); kommt das richtige ergebnis 9 raus. Woran könnte das liegen oder wie zieht man mit Math.sqrt die dritte wurzeln ?
Danke für eure Hilfe !


----------



## Wildcard (3. Mai 2005)

Weil 1/3 = 0 bei ints.
mach 
	
	
	
	





```
Math.pow(3,(1.0/3.0));
```


----------



## Solic (3. Mai 2005)

Alles klar, funktioniert. bestens dank


----------

